# February CSUSA Group Buy



## eajacobson (Feb 7, 2015)

READ THIS ENTIRE POST.

YOU MUST BOTH PM AND POST IN THIS THREAD IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.


Welcome to the February CSUSA Group Buy. Please read this post in its entirety.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by *Monday February 23*. I will help you save money, so if you want me to check on other shipping options, etc, please PM me. Otherwise, I will fit your order in as small a Flat Rate Box as is practical. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. This buy is open to USA and Canada shipping addresses only.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail to US addresses. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want. For reference, US destination: $100 of insurance costs $2.60, 200=3.30, 300=5.50, 400=6.75, 500=8, 600=9.25, 700=10.50, 800=11.75, 900=13, 1000=14.25, 1100=15.50. 
The spreadsheet will ESTIMATE your insurance, but you must verify the amount (you can type over the amount shown to correct it). I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!



The Specifics

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is an open buy – anyone that wants to participate is welcome. I may limit orders if the total order value exceeds $25,000.00. No minimum quantity or purchase is required. The group buy will be open from the time of posting until 9:00 PM CST On Monday February 16th. I will do my best to provide all payment totals by the end of Wednesday the 18th. Payment via PayPal will be required by Midnight CST on Saturday the 21st.

*IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. Sorry, but it's not right to others who do things on time to have to wait for others who do not.*

*REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:*
• There is a NO minimum purchase of Artisan kits BUT you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• *1. **PM me to get in**.*
• *2. Must have a **USA or Canada shipping address**.
• 3. Also reply to this thread.*

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you  to confirm receipt of your order. I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the spreadsheet. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address - PayPal and regular correspondence, if they are different
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

*DEADLINES:*
• Spreadsheet must be returned by MONDAY FEB 16 (9:00 PM – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by SATURDAY FEB 21 (Midnight – CST)



*PAYPAL ONLY:*
I will be placing the order by *Monday February 23*. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner.

*SHIPPING:*
Will be defaulted to published USPS Small flat rate box of $5.95. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. If you are ordering larger quantities or larger items (blanks, etc), an estimate should be made by you – and I will double check – to use a larger flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. Large items that will not fit in any flat rate box may be possible, but shipping method and costs will have to be agreed upon before the order will be placed.

Canadians, change the field labeled "Estimated - shipping" cost to one of the choices in the chart at the end of the spreadsheet. If you need a different shipping option investigated, please PM me.


*KITS AVAILABLE:*
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits are allowed on the order, but are not expected to reach quantity discount levels, though the overall 10% discount will apply. The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount. *Prices of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may should check your items prices on the CSUSA web site to verify.*

_Special spreadsheet notes in red:_
[FONT=Symbol, serif][/FONT]_PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and only mix/match with other PSI Bolts. I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
[FONT=Symbol, serif][/FONT] _Razors have their own quantity discount. I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

If you are interested in ordering something not listed on the spreadsheet, please PM me first. I will make as reasonable accommodation for other items as I can. Extra large items, or those that require additional freight charges are excluded.


*BACKORDERED ITEMS*
I have not reviewed CSUSA for what items are in or out of stock. It is up to you to determine if the items you want are available.


 I will allow back orders, but it will be up to you to choose between waiting for all of your items to arrive before I ship your package, or if you want to pay for multiple shipments.

*SHIPPING INSURANCE:*
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. *I can not and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.* You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then please indicate that at the top of the spreadsheet and verify the calculated amount at the bottom. I will PM to verify and cost adjustments that are made. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of your order! Note – the calculation on the spreadsheet only uses your discounted order value.*

The attached spreadsheet _February Group Buy _will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% on Artisan kits and the 10% discount from CSUSA. Other discounts that might apply will be applied after all orders have been submitted to me. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. 

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0%. Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any over-payments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel file-name as follows: *
*RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_February.xls* – I will save each individual order on my hard drive so I can reference them as needed to compile the master order. 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, PM me and post in this thread that you are in. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled-in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away. 



***I would like to emphasize something again... It helps me keep track of things easier when you change your excel file-name to: 
*RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_February.xls



*


----------



## wob50 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes I want in got my spreadsheet done hope its right. Lol


----------



## VotTak (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd like to get in. PM sent.
Thanks,
Stepan


----------



## southernclay (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm in sending PM thanks


----------



## jimthebrewer (Feb 7, 2015)

I would like to participate. Pm sent

Thank you

Jim


----------



## socdad (Feb 7, 2015)

PM sent ... Thanks


----------



## TonyL (Feb 7, 2015)

TonyL is in. Pm coming. Thank you for organizing.


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Feb 7, 2015)

I am send you a PM . Thanks you for setting up this group buy.

Harry


----------



## Silverado (Feb 7, 2015)

Count me in please. Pm on the way.

Thanks.
Tim


----------



## mvande21 (Feb 7, 2015)

Pm sent with spreadsheet
thanks for doing this.


----------



## zig613 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ed,

As per my PM, count me in.

Thanks,

Wade


----------



## TDE (Feb 7, 2015)

*Feb group buy*

I would like to be in. Thanks, Ted
 pm sent


----------



## vtgaryw (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm in!  Thanks for organizing this.  It's a huge undertaking.

Gary


----------



## gt64155 (Feb 7, 2015)

*group buy*

IF there is still room, I'd like to get in.


Bill


----------



## Grampy122 (Feb 7, 2015)

*Group buy*

I'm in! Thanks.

Gordie


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 7, 2015)

Bill and everyone,

This group buy is not following the normal limits of ten or so participants. It is open to everyone, as long as they follow the rules on submitting and paying on time, so there is room available until the 16th.  

Please PM me for my email address to submit your completed spreadsheet.

Thanks,
Ed



gt64155 said:


> IF there is still room, I'd like to get in.
> 
> 
> Bill


----------



## SteveG (Feb 7, 2015)

I want to join this but. PM has been sent. Thanks!


----------



## jrace (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm in for the GP. Thanks Ed!


----------



## epigolucky (Feb 7, 2015)

I would like to participate.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 8, 2015)

PM Sent. Count me in.


----------



## CarverGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 8, 2015)

Count me in!  Thank you for running this


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm in too.. PM sent... Many thanks


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 8, 2015)

Orders are coming in, and I just wanted to let everyone know that the PSI Bolt Action area has also met the max quantity discount level, so all PSI Bolt Action kits ordered will be at 19% discount (10% quantity compounded with 10% overall discount).

Ed


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 8, 2015)

In other updates on the group buy:

- I have replied to all that have sent me a PM with my email address to send your completed spreadsheet. If you thought you PMed me and have not received a reply, please let me know.

- I have replied to all that have sent in a spreadsheet. If you emailed your spreadsheet and have not received a reply back, please let me know.

- I am seeing several of the spreadsheets coming back with an error in the calculated insurance value. The spreadsheet is set to determine the amount based on your discounted order total (and if you have selected "yes" to wanting insurance. Please leave the field alone if that amount is what you want. If you want to override the value (to, say, insure your package at full retail value), then please select the field and replace it with a plain numeric value of your desired insurance payment.

- I'm not seeing anyone choosing anything larger than the default small FRB for packaging. I will be posting an estimated kit quantity that fits in a small FRB later today. I do not think a small FRB will hold 20, 30, or 52 kits.   I will work with each GB participant to make sure I get you the best agreeable packaging and shipping available.

Thanks all that have responded, and those still out there with an interest in the group buy. To me, this is the "February Feel the Love" group buy - I'm trying to make it the best GB for each individual in terms of what they can order and how it gets to them.

Ed


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 8, 2015)

And, in answers to questions PMed to me that may be of general interest:

- Yes, I will order pen boxes. Please note that I will work with you to make sure we get an idea of the size of shipping package that might be needed to get them to you so you won't have a surprise shipping charge before you agree to the order.

- Yes, I will order pen blanks. Same as the pen boxes - I'll work with you on shipping package size and cost.

- Yes, I'll order other items, as long as they fit in some standard USPS shipping package. Please PM me if you are unsure. Sorry, no new lathes...  

Ed


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 9, 2015)

OK, box capacity:

Small FRB - 75 cubic inches - I was able to get 20 kits (14 Le Roi and 6 Panache) in. Not 21. If your kits are a bit bigger, don't count on getting 20 in.If you want any "wiggle room" inside the box to prevent damage, it won't fit 20 (more like 16 then).

Medium Priority box - 7 x 7 x 6 or 294 cubic inches -based on the small FRB, I would estimate 75 kits. I did check it for blanks - I think it would be about 56 - though those were mostly 7/8" acrylic. More or less if you are getting different sizes. There would be room on the top for some kits, but it would depend on the blank length (it seemed I could fit more blanks by standing them on end). I think these are the ones that typically go for a bit under $9.00 for US addresses. They are likely to be about $33 and change to go to Canada.

Medium top loading FRB - 514 cubic inches - I didn't try to fill one of these, but unless you are ordering large items, or large quantities, I don't think you will over fill one.

If by chance, you are interested in something larger, I do have access to a large FRB (792 cubic inches) to try out.

Ed


----------



## massmans (Feb 10, 2015)

I want in the group buy.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 11, 2015)

Is anybody planing to order any of the salt and pepper shakers?   

They are a nice easy project and there is decent quantity discounts.


----------



## massmans (Feb 11, 2015)

I didn't order those but I did order ten of the 18" crush grind mechanisms.  



Dan Masshardt said:


> Is anybody planing to order any of the salt and pepper shakers?
> 
> They are a nice easy project and there is decent quantity discounts.


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 11, 2015)

Dan,

No one has ordered any yet, but I have no problems with having them on the group buy.

Stephen,

If you want, you can change your order.  

Ed


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dan, how many of the salt/pepper shakers do you plan on ordering? I'll order a few to help make the quantity discount.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 11, 2015)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Dan, how many of the salt/pepper shakers do you plan on ordering? I'll order a few to help make the quantity discount.



I'm not entirely sure. At least a few. 

The breakdown is 

1 $9.50
5-9 $8.55
10-19 $8.08
20-49 $7.60


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe we can hit the 20 pc price point. I'll adjust my spreadsheet tomorrow to include 6 shaker kits.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 12, 2015)

Are thy very easy to make? Do I need a special chuck or bushings?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 12, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Are thy very easy to make? Do I need a special chuck or bushings?



Tony - I can message you more about it to avoid tying up the thread.    

If you drill on the lathe you have everything needed, except maybe a drill bit if you don't have any forstners. 

I just chuck up a square blank in standard jaws, round, drill a hole to depth, bring cone tailstock back up for support, finish shape, sand, part off.   Very easy.  

Capt Eddie also has a video on it - he does it a little different - drills than turns on a jamb chuck basically.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 12, 2015)

Forget it. My fault. No need. Thank you though. Sorry Ed and all.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 12, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Forget it. My fault. No need. Thank you though. Sorry Ed and all.



No need to apologize. You did nothing wrong.  I just didn't want anybody mad at me.  Lol

Here's his take on the shakers.  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4pPmXed3_SM


----------



## TonyL (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you. Who can ever be mad at you ?


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Ed... Spreadsheet sent. Please let me know if you have any questions. Many thanks.


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 14, 2015)

So far, I have completed spreadsheets from:

TonyL
Cmiles1985
CarverGuy
hjdiamond2
mvande21
wob50
VotTak
massmans
Zig613
southernclay
TDE
Grampy122
jrace
jimthebrewer
Dave Kartzman

I have replied via email to all that have sent in a completed spreadsheet. If you thought you sent one, PM me again.

I have five members that replied to the original Research post that have not been through here at all. I need you to PM me and email in a spreadsheet if you want to join.

I have another 11 that I have PMed my email that I have not received a spreadsheet from (yes, I know a few of you are tied up until the end of the weekend).

If you want to get in on the group buy, I'm accepting orders through Monday evening as originally stated in the announcement, so feel free to send it in still. PM me if you need my email address to send the completed spreadsheet to.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Timbo (Feb 14, 2015)

I'd like to get in on this one.  Thanks for taking on this HUGE effort.


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 15, 2015)

Ed:  I would like to participate in the group buy.  I expect 44 pen kits and several replacement tubes will need a Flat Rate medium.  Correct?

I sent, to you, a PM just a few minutes ago.  Hope I got everything correct!   Thank You!


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 15, 2015)

Joseph,

Replied to your PM.

Yes, a medium FRB will work. I am also going to have medium regional rate boxes available, and if it fits and is less expensive, I'll refund the savings. 

Thanks, 
Ed


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 15, 2015)

Ed:  Make it easy upon yourself.  Thanks!  I got the xl file sent earlier


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 15, 2015)

I need to update mine and send it back to you! Was anyone else ordering salt and pepper shakers??


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 15, 2015)

Cmiles1985 said:


> I need to update mine and send it back to you! Was anyone else ordering salt and pepper shakers??



I am.  We are at 10 between two of us.  If anyone wants to help us get to 20 they get to be a real  good deal.


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 15, 2015)

Clark,

Just send me an updated spreadsheet.

So far, no one has added any salt and pepper kits, but it sounds like you and Dan have a good start..

Ed


----------



## wob50 (Feb 15, 2015)

was going to get bushings but there out of stock. thanks for getting the bulk buy on,Ed


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just sent you the modified sheet!

Thanks for hosting this!


----------



## louisbry (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd like to get in. PM sent.
 Thanks,
Louis


----------



## CaptainJane (Feb 15, 2015)

*Add me to your list*

Hello Ed.  Thank you for hosting the February Group Buy!

Don't forget me on your list.  I did receive your email - I am just not on your list of participants

As a new turner, I am progressing beyond the cheap kits to the moderately priced ones, and this is a great opportunity to try out some nicer kits at great prices.  

Now, if only someone could explain this BASH thing.  Is it just online, or is there a physical event somewhere?  
Thanks in advance.

J Sherrod


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 15, 2015)

Robert,

If you want to order them, that is fine. I can either hold your order until everything is delivered, or I can ship twice (but that would cost two shipping charges). It is all up to you.

Ed



wob50 said:


> was going to get bushings but there out of stock. thanks for getting the bulk buy on,Ed


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 16, 2015)

Additional GB members from the earlier list:

Chopit
CaptainJane
socdad
HCPENS
epigolucky
vtgaryw
endacoz
joefyffe
Dan Masshardt

There is still time to get in on the buy - I'll be taking additional orders through Monday night.

Ed


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 16, 2015)

Ed:  I'll get back wih you in the morning.  I am in NO hurry


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 17, 2015)

The spreadsheets have been received and accumulated. I need to verify quantity discounts, and pricing on all items ordered. I hope to get that out to all participants by Wednesday evening. When I get the discounts and prices verified, I will be sending individual emails with your final estimated cost and my PayPal account to send that to.

Final participant list:

CaptainJane
 CarverGuy
 Chopit
 Cmiles1985
 Dan Masshardt
 Dave Kartzman
 endacoz
 epigolucky
 Grampy122
 HCPENS
 hjdiamond2
 jimthebrewer
 joefyffe
 jrace
 louisbry
 massmans
 mvande21
 Robert Sherlock
 socdad
 southernclay
 SteveG
 TDE
 Timbo
 TonyL
 VotTak
 vtgaryw
 wob50
 Zig613

If you thought you were on the list but do not appear above, please PM me ASAP. If you are listed above and need a last minute correction to your order, please PM me ASAP.

Thanks all,
Ed


----------



## akingkubo (Feb 17, 2015)

Ed,
Sent you the order. Just acknowledge you received it?
Thanks!

Maria


----------



## wob50 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ed I wait on order the bushings at a later date thanks
Robert


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 19, 2015)

All orders have been summed together, additional quantity discounts applied, and final estimated order cost summaries have been sent to all GB participants via email. If you think you are in the GB and did not reveive a note from me tonight on your cost summary, please let me know either by PM or EM ASAP.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## wob50 (Feb 19, 2015)

Got your email and pm that is the correct price send it off Friday


----------



## wob50 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sent funds via PayPal thanks Ed   let me know if there was a issue with the transfer as soon as you can ,had issues before with them.thanks again Ed 
Time to turn


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 20, 2015)

All questions on payment receipt or resolution are being replied to via email or PM.


----------



## TDE (Feb 22, 2015)

*paypal*

Thanks Ed. I think I got my paypal to go through. Running close, Ted


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 22, 2015)

All participant payments accounted for. I will be sending the order in shortly and confirming it on Monday via phone. I will post here after it is confirmed, and then again when I receive the package. Individual emails will go out for any final account settlements needed, along with package tracking numbers, once the packages are on the way.

Ed


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 24, 2015)

CSUSA confirmed the order just now (it would have been yesterday, but an email mix-up meant I didn't get the notice until today). Expected package delivery to me is Friday. Looks like I have plans for the weekend now. 

USPS package of packages arrived yesterday, so I will be starting box construction and labeling this week. 

Ed


----------



## eajacobson (Feb 28, 2015)

All three boxes totaling 150+ pounds arrived today. Unfortunately, I had commitments for this evening and am head referee at a martial arts tournament all day Saturday. I will be packaging all of the shipments on Sunday and dropping them off at the local 24-hour USPS branch.

Individual messages will go out as they are prepared and shipped.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 28, 2015)

Speaking for myself of course, enjoy your commitments  . I am in no rush.


----------



## hcpens (Mar 4, 2015)

Has anyone got their tracking number?


----------



## jrace (Mar 4, 2015)

No me, but I'm sure Ed is working on it. Boxes totaling 150lbs? I'm sure that can take some time to sort out and verify, and then verify again. I'd give it a few more days.


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry guys, no tracking numbers yet. I finally got all of the product into individual boxes LATE Monday night. I wanted to get everyone boxed before trying to send any, just in case I had to find some mis-packed items (there weren't any). With that behind, Tuesday I went to the USPS "Print & Ship". After getting the FRB and Regional boxes all entered, the site would not take either of my credit cards, NOR my PayPal, all of which should be good, so there was a problem at their end. It was after 8:30 PM ET, so no help was available. I'm calling after my current list of meetings ends about 2:30 PM CT today. With that getting cleared up, I expect to get at least the flat rate and regional boxes out tonight. I have about half of the packages using the USPS "suggested" 7X7X6 boxes, but now I find those go as standard priority mail, and the price is only slightly less than a medium FRB. I have a few more regional A boxes (which are slightly larger than the 7X7X6, but are about a 1/3 less money. I plan to contact those individuals that are packed in the "wrong" box and see if they want to wait a week (I have another order for regional A boxes - they aren't stocked at the local POs).

Again, sorry. I'll have another update later today.

Ed


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 4, 2015)

One hour, 17 minutes on the phone with USPS support, and I was able to get one label entered, paid for, and printed. Closed out the call, entered the addresses for the rest of the flat rate and regional packages, verified everything, went to pay the same as the first address, and USPS is throwing it out again! On hold again for "technical support" (quotes, because it clearly wasn't technical when I called in earlier...). May guess is that they will not be able to do anything with my current entries, as the first person was just going to have to "create a ticket" for their support team to review and email back to me. You really appreciate the support we get from our vendors here when you have to deal with places like the USPS.

While I am on hold, I will be sending out an email to the group about these issues. Please check your inbox.

Ed


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 4, 2015)

Email has been sent to all GB participants with packages waiting to be mailed. If you didn't get one from my email account, please let me know.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the updates, both on the forum and via email. Your efforts in this GB are much appreciated!


----------



## wob50 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes thanks ED for your efforts with the Group buy, and Usps can be just like ATT


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 6, 2015)

Another hour on the phone to USPS today, just to get my earlier incident sent back out with a higher level of criticality on it. Still no resolution.

For those that had an address on their PayPal payment and are going out in a FRB, you have been sent your tracking numbers, courtesy of PayPal labeling. PayPal does not list regional rates in their USPS options (or at least I couldn't find them), so you had to be in a FRB. Also, PayPal does not seem to allow any address editing, so if there wasn't an address on your payment, I couldn't add it in and get it to go. Sorry.

I really hope that USPS gets things sorted in short order.

More shipments and updates as things change.

Ed


----------



## Monty (Mar 6, 2015)

Ed,
You can add addresses in PP under the multiorder shipping option. Click on file in the upper left and select "create new order".
I have never been able to find regional rates in PP.


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 6, 2015)

Mannie,

Thanks. I heard that in a PM, too. That will get two more packages out the door. Unfortunately, most of the orders are bigger than a SFRB, but nowhere near a MFRB, so  the regional A seems to be the way to go for most everyone, at least in terms of cost. I'm still pulling for the USPS to get my account straightened out today, otherwise I'll be checking with the folks to see if they want to go to MFRB pricing (thru PP).

Ah. You get the "big stuff" worked out ahead of time and then you get blind-sided by the stuff you thought you should be able to count on.

Ed


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm not in any great hurry but I paid for a medium box and have no problem with you using one if you'd like.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Ed:

I didn't see anything from your email. When you get to it, you get to it. I appreciate all that you are doing. You are a better man than me.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 6, 2015)

+1 to what Dan said. Whatever is easiest for you. I already paid for MFRB; I am content with keeping it that way.


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry, I got called out of town Friday. Should be back Sunday, hopefully to find the regional A boxes waiting. I'll ship with what I have Sunday (if I can make it to the Post Office in time - turns out they shut down all of the 24 hour locations - hours only until 6:00 on Sunday :frown: ). If they don't go out Sunday, then it will be Monday morning. 

Ed


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah! Regional A boxes arrived today.

Boo! USPS still can't figure out what it takes to fix my account so that I can pay the Print-and-Ship labels.

Yeah! PayPal got all the labels for the FRB shipments.

Yeah! USPS counter prices for Regional A boxes, though higher than Print-and-Ship, were all less that MFRB on-line prices ($11.30), so they all went out, if there wasn't some outstanding issue on the shipment. Those three people all have received individual notes on the status tonight. Everyone else should have received a PM on here with a tracking number.

As I said in those messages, thanks everyone for their patience with these shipping issues.

Ed


----------



## jrace (Mar 10, 2015)

Ed,
My box arrived on Saturday, a couple days earlier than tracking was showing. Great job packing it up. It arrived safe and sound. Thanks again for putting this together. 
 - Jamie


----------



## hcpens (Mar 10, 2015)

Ed's the man!!!!!!

He won the battle. A million ada boys, GOLD stars or whatever. Great communication with the GB buyers.

Thanks for all of your hard work.


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 12, 2015)

All payments, PayPal fees, shipping and insurance amounts have been compiled and verified. PMs on this site have been sent to all participants that have had their package shipped to them (one being held while the person is working out of town, one to be delivered locally at a meeting).

I've heard from some of the folks that packages are beginning to arrive. I suspect all of them should be there by the end of the week.

Ed


----------



## massmans (Mar 12, 2015)

I got my box today.   Well packed and everything was there.

Thanks so much for handling the group buy.


----------



## wob50 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes I received It   today also  Thanks again Ed for the doing the group buy and dealing with the many issues that you had to deal with.   Time to make shavings ..........
Robert


----------



## TonyL (Mar 12, 2015)

I received everything today. Thank you Ed.


----------



## southernclay (Mar 12, 2015)

Arrived all present and accounted for. 

Ed thank you for doing this! Quite the undertaking!


----------



## Timbo (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Ed.  Everything arrived safely.


----------



## TDE (Mar 12, 2015)

Got mine today also. Thanks for doing this Ed. This was the biggest GB I have seen. Now I have to get to work. Turn,turn,turn.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 13, 2015)

Mine made it across the pond to Kauai. All is good. Thanks Ed for all your efforts, including whipping the USPS into action!


----------



## Grampy122 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Received package*

Got mine today. Thanks for doing this Ed.

Gordie


----------



## akingkubo (Mar 13, 2015)

*Received package today*

Received my package today, Ed. All orders are there and accounted for.
Thanks so much for doing this, Ed!

Maria:biggrin:


----------



## VotTak (Mar 14, 2015)

Received my package. Thanks a lot!


----------



## hcpens (Mar 15, 2015)

Received package, a day late (not Ed's fault) thanks to USPS. All items arrived safely and in perfect condition, thanks to Ed's due diligence in handling this GB.


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 16, 2015)

:highfive:
Thanks again Ed !!!!!   For a Job Well Done !!!!!


----------



## Bazz (Mar 24, 2015)

*Feburary Group Buying*

Ed thank for an postings the effort you have gone through is exceptional.
I regret that I unable to get an order but never mind.
Bazz


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 25, 2015)

Bazz - keep your eye on this space - I plan to be running another GB later in the year ("Fall" some time, most likely).


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 29, 2015)

A summary of the buy:

- Final package just shipped today - recipient has been out of the country for work during the month of March. All other packages have been confirmed as received.

- Total participants - 30. 28 on-line, one local and myself.

- Total order value $8,311.06, after all discounts were applied.

- Summary of ordered items:
     Artisan kits - 602, $4,990.82
     Apprentice kits - 57, $177.35
     Other kits - 100, $1018.60 (67 PSI Bolt Action pens, 33 razor kits)
     Bushings - 30, $114.56
     Tubes - 140, $120.15
     Blanks - 118, $394.04
     Other items - 227, $1,495.54

- Top six kits by quantity:
     1 - Jr. Gentlemen's II Rollerball (postable) Chrome (26)
     2 - Zen Rollerball Pen Black Titanium (25)
     3 - Jr. Gentlemen's II Rollerball (postable) 10K Gold (23)
          Jr. Gentlemen's II Rollerball (postable) Gold Titanium (23)
     5 - Aero Pen Chrome/Black Titanium (22)
     6 - Aero Click Pen Black Titanium/Chrome (21)
          Cigar Pen Black Titanium (21)

- Breakdown of payment and insurance (for on-line orders):
     PP F&F, No ins - 1
     PP F&F, insured - 5
     PP G&S, No ins - 10
     PP G&S, insured - 12

- Shipping methods (for on-line orders):
     FR Padded Envelope - 1
     SFRB - 6
     MFRB - 3
     Regional A - 18

I'm following the other group buy discussions, and expect to run another later this year, assuming they continue and the policies being discussed seem reasonable. I've got ideas on how to make the spreadsheet easier to use and assemble upon coordinator receipt. I'm also hoping to get my USPS account straightened out (no, it is still not allowing me to pay for shipping on-line).

Thank you to all those that participated, assisted or inquired about this group buy.

Ed


----------

